# Lure questions...are these good lures??



## ratherBhuntin (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi again,

I have a few lures here, I bought them from 'J and K Furs'...someone on here told me about them, cant remember who-but thank you to that guy...J and K has got a LOT of good stuff, and Im pretty inexperienced so I asked what I should get for what...now I need confirmation, I guess. lol!

I got:
-Hawbaker's Mink Lure NO.1 (good to use with the pocket sets?)
-Hawbaker's Raccoon Lure
-Carmans Superior Animal Lures-Wind Rirver (Beaver Call Lure)

From "Franks" I got:
-Rickard's Fox-Coyote-Wolf suspicion remover (Does this stuff really work?)
-Rickard's Fortified Natural Fox Food Lure
-Rickard's Fox Trapping Lure NO.346
-Rickard's Coyote Trapping Lure NO.347
-Tink's Red Fox-P (I don't know why I picked this up, I heard it is junk...wanted to find out myself I guess.)

Books I got:
-"Competition Line Coyote Trapping" by Tom Miranda
-"Land Sets and Trapping Techniques" by Charles Dobbins (I bought this because 'Dobbins' wrote it, and I know he is a legend in the trapping world)

I also bought a video called "Fur Handling 2000 with Hal Sullivan" so I can actually learn by "seeing" an animal being prepared for market.

Well, how did I do? I know there is NO super lure, or book, or video that will automatically "make " me into a great trapper, but I wanna know where I went wrong-and what I did right. With that said, which lures are good, and for what-and are the books and video any good (I havent had time to start any of them yet)??

Thanks in advance fella's, and have a great night!
-Denny


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I am personally not a fan of anything by Rickard.....keep the reciept. For urine, buy it from a trapping supply company....don't buy any that is mass produced like Tink's. Dobbins and Hawbacker's are good lures. Get yourself some Lenon's though. I can email you some of his info if you want to PM me your email address.

Your Sullivan video will come in real handy. Get his book too, "Canines 2000." You'll also find that beneficial. The books you mentioned will do you good too though.

Your on the right track, read and watch as much as you can. Below are a few links to trapping supply companies. F&T is actually in Alpena. Is that close to you?

http://www.fntpost.com/
http://www.nwtrappers.com/
http://www.adirondackoutdoor.com/trapping.htm


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

rBh,

The lures you bought should work well for you. I haven't used a lot of the Rickards lures, but am a firm believer that location is more important then lure. Like uptracker I use a lot of Lennon's and Dobbin's lures.
The Dobbin's book that you purchased is a good investment. One of the best books for a beginner out there in my opinion. Read it over and over, you will pick up more information each time you read it. The Miranda book also has some good information, but teaches more of a long line phylosophy then a beginers approach.
The video on fur handling was an excellent investment. Lots of good information on that tape for the rookie fur handler.
I'll also agree with uptracker. The tinks fox pee is over priced and not the same quality you will get from many of the supply dealers. As far as the suspicion remover goes. There is trapper from Kentucky named Matt Jones that has some videos out. In his coyote video he states that the only way to remove suspision from a coyotes mind is with a .22 or a shovel handle. I tend to agree with him. Nothing you can do will make that coyote think that you weren't there.

Joe


----------



## Possum_Trapper (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey RatherB,

Last fall I put up my first **** solely using Hal Sullivan's Fur Handling 2000 video. I watched it several times then referenced it a couple times while actually skinning and fleshing. Since I only had two pelts last year I didn't end up doing anything with them so I took one to the MTA convention in August to get some folks opinion on how well the furs came out.

I asked a couple people who I trust would know and they both said they were nicely done and couldn't come up with anything I should do differently beyond a pointer (like keeping the "window" a little smaller, may have trimmed some usable fur in that area).

Anyway, this is my second year and I've never actually worked with anyone - very little time and not too flexible of a scheule. Just kept an eye on these forums, joined a local org (MTA) and the NTA, and like you continue to read and view everything I can get my hands on! The demos at the MTA convention were very helpful, I'd recommend attending a local convention if that is workable.

PT

PS. Does anyone know what can be done with my two pelts now that they are nearly a year old? I've taken care of them, no flies or rotting going on. I doubt they are still marketable, but wondering if they could be tanned?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Possum,

You should still be able to get the hides tanned. If you get down around Swartz Creek stop in and see Fritz. Company name is Furs by Fritz. Wild Bill from this site had some furs tanned by him last winter and they came out really nice, reasonable price also.

Joe


----------



## Possum_Trapper (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Joe,

Being my first **** I would like to keep it, I'll give Fritz a call!

PT


----------

